# الوزن المناسب لكل طول ...



## asmicheal (9 يناير 2010)

من غير ما تتعقدوا 
عموما 
المقاييس اجنبية 
اما الشرقييين فبراحتهم 

هههههههههههههههههههه

:download:

الرجال 



_*الطول ................................................. متوسط الوزن 


155............................................... .. 53 - 58


157 ................................................. 55 - 61


160 ................................................. 56 - 62


162 ................................................. 57 - 63


165 ................................................. 58 - 65


167 ................................................. 61 - 66 


170 ................................................. 62 - 69


172 ................................................. 64 - 71


175 ................................................. 66 - 72


177 ................................................. 68 - 75


180 ................................................. 70 - 77


183 ................................................. 71 - 79


185 ................................................. 73 - 81


188 ................................................. 76 - 79


190 ................................................. 78 - 86






النساء 



الطول ................................................. متوسط الوزن 


142 ................................................. 43 - 48


145 ................................................. 44 - 50


147 ................................................. 46 - 51


150 ................................................. 47 - 52


152 ................................................. 48 - 54


155 ................................................. 50 - 55


157 ................................................. 51 - 57


160 ................................................. 52 - 58


162 ................................................. 54 - 61


165 ................................................. 56 - 63 


167 ................................................. 58 - 65


170 ................................................. 60 - 66


172 ................................................. 62 - 68


175 ................................................. 63 - 70 


177............................................... .. 65 - 7*_



:download:

من قرائاتى على النت 

:download:
كيف يحسب الوزن على الطول 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: الوزن المناسب لكل طول ...  احممم*

طبعاً أنا ما أعرف إذا كان فيه أحد كتب هالمعلومة من قبل أولا .. بس زيادة الخير خيرين ...
طبعاً أنا بكتب لكم معادلة حسابية طبية تبين لكم كيفية حساب نسبه وزنك على طولك .... يعني يعطيك نسبه يبين فيها إذا كان وزنك ملائم لطولك أو إن وزنك أقل من الطبيعي أو أكثر .. طبياً نسمي المعادلة هذي ( Body Mass Index ) 
و المعادلة هي : ( الوزن بالكيلو جرام ) / ( الطول بالمتر )2
ملاحظة : رقم 2 اللي في آخر المعادلة هو الأس 2 و ليس ضرب 2
النواتج :
إذا كان الناتج أقل من 18.5 فالوزن أقل من الطبيعي 
إذا كان الناتج من 18.5 إلى 24.9 فالوزن ملائم جداً للطول 
إذا كان الناتج من 25 إلى 29.9 فهذا زيادة في الوزن
إذا كان الناتج من 30 إلى 39.9 فهذا يعتبر سمنه 
إذا كان الناتج أكثر من 40 فهذا يعتبر سمنه مفرطه ..
مثال على العمليه : 
وزني 70 تقريباً و طولي 1.73 متر ( 173 سم ) 
فالعمليه كالتالي : 70/(173)2 = 23.4 تقريباً


----------



## asmicheal (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: الوزن المناسب لكل طول ...  احممم*

حساب كتلة الجسم (bmi)
يتم حساب هذا الوزن بتطبيق المعادلة التالية:
كتلة الجسم = الوزن(كغ) \ مربع الطول (م2)
يعني لو كان طولك 167
بالمتر المربع يكون 1.67 م وتعملين للرقم تربيع يصير (2.8)م2


-


تصنيف الوزن حسب رقم كتلة الجسم:
- نقص الوزن أقل من 18.5
- الوزن الطبيعي = 18.5 – 24.9
- زيادة الوزن = 25 – 29.9
- بدانة درجة أولى = 30 – 34.9
- بدانة درجة ثانية = 35 – 39.9
- بدانة شديدة = أو أكثر من 40


----------



## asmicheal (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: الوزن المناسب لكل طول ...  احممم*

الجنس : ذكر انثى الوزن :   رطلكجم الطول :   انشسممتر  النتائج : مساحة سطح الجسم :  م2 الوزن بدون شحوم :  رطل *=*  كجمالوزن المثالي لك هو :  رطل *=*  كجمنسبة وزنك لمسطح الجسم :  كجم/م2 
*هي معادلة حسابية طبية تبين لكم كيفية حساب نسبه وزنك على طولك *
* بمعني آخر تعطيك نسبه تبين فيها إذا كان وزنك ملائم لطولك أو إن وزنك أقل من الطبيعي أو أكثر*
*  طبياً تسمي  هذه المعادلة  ( Body Mass Index ) 
و المعادلة هي : ( الوزن بالكيلو جرام ) / ( الطول بالمتر )2
ملاحظة : رقم 2 التي توجد في آخر المعادلة هو الأس 2 و ليس ضرب 2
النواتج :
إذا كان الناتج أقل من 18.5 فالوزن أقل من الطبيعي 
إذا كان الناتج من 18.5 إلى 24.9 فالوزن ملائم جداً للطول 
إذا كان الناتج من 25 إلى 29.9 فهذا زيادة في الوزن
إذا كان الناتج من 30 إلى 39.9 فهذا يعتبر سمنه 
إذا كان الناتج أكثر من 40 فهذا يعتبر سمنه مفرطه 
مثال على العمليه : 
وزني 70 تقريباً و طولي 1.73 متر ( 173 سم ) 
فالعمليه كالتالي : 70/(173)2 = 23.4 تقريباً
أي أن الوزن مثالي*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2010)

*معلومات مفيدة 

مرسي لحضرتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2010)

تمام يا ..اسميشال

الله يعطيكي العافية

وتبقي دوما تثقفينا..


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يناير 2010)

معلومات جميله
ميررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## toty sefo (1 فبراير 2010)

معلومات مفيده بس متهيا لى بالنسبه للشرقييين تعقد ههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

معلومات مهمة جدا و يا ريت كل الناس تقرأ الموضوع ده 

و اتمنى انه يتثبت لان كل الناس بتسأل نفسها ايه الوزن المناسب و هل انا عندي زيادة وزن 

الجواب انك تقرأ الموضوع ده و ده الموضوع كان عندنا درس كامل في الجامعة 
موضوع مهم 

لان الوزن و زيادته او نقصانه بيجيب معاه كتير امراض اتمنى ان ما حدش يمر ع الموضوع ده مرور الكرام 

لازم يقراه و يستفيد منو 

و لازم تقوك بالعمليات الحسابية لوزنك من دلوقت عشان ما تواجهش مشاكل في المستقبل


----------

